# mailing honey



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I mail Honey to new Jersey all the time I don`t know of any regulations the only thing I worry abot is it geting broken pack it good.
Ed


----------



## Hillbillynursery (Nov 13, 2003)

Sending as a gift, not a sale, is not regulated. Sales fall under their own catagories. I can send anyone a cutting or bare root plant without have a nursery certificate. I can not sale them without it. Honey being sold falls under food laws. I would be careful with packing as well(plastic bottle).


----------

